# Whats good and whats not in free AV protection



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I used to run AVG, but heard too many bad things about it... so switched to Avast. Lately, have been trying out Microsoft Security Essentials.

I don't do or install much on my system, so I'm not the best test of anti-virus software... just wondering what your opinion is on the best free AV protection?


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

I run mainly linux boxes, but my lone windoze box runs Free AVG with no problems.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I had AVG and avast running on my PC when I got hit with the "internet Security 2010" virus. I used malwarebytes and superantispyware to get rid of it. So I am inclined to say, go with Malwarebytes at the least.


----------

